# Which HD-DVR IS Better Direct Tv or Dish



## Hersh (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi I want to upgrade to HD but don't know which dvr is better.I am currently a Direct Tv customer. I don't have time for all the NFL games so I want to know what makes one DVR better than the other. I have a standard def samsung direct tivo now.

Thanks

Hersh:grin:


----------



## hammond22 (Aug 3, 2007)

I switched to D* from DISH cause of Sunday Ticket and partly for this new HD that we keep waiting on.

In my view the VIP622 DVR from DISH is better than the HR20 that I have. It's mainly the features I liked better with Dish. The 30 second skip and the guide information telling me if a program was new or not. Little things like that. A lot of people have big issues with their HR20 with constant crashing and such, but I've yet to experience anything major.


----------



## PetSounds66 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the HR-20 and I'm pretty happy since they addressed the performance issues via firmware/OS updates. I still miss my Tivo HD unit though. But hey, it's still certainly tons better than this cruddy Scientific Atlanta 8300 unit I have at work. It literally takes 5-7 seconds to switch back and forth between play and FF functions.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

You are aware that you're not going to find the volume of NFL Sunday afternoon games on Dish that you will with DIRECTV, right?


----------



## Hersh (Aug 24, 2007)

Can the Dish DVR record 2 show while I watch something already recorded ?

Also on Dish's site it talks about hooking there HD DVR up to one tv SD and one HD how does this work (hopefully without a 50ft cord) 

thanks for the responses


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd recommend that you review this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95242&highlight=dvr to answer your qustions.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hersh said:


> Can the Dish DVR record 2 show while I watch something already recorded ?
> 
> Also on Dish's site it talks about hooking there HD DVR up to one tv SD and one HD how does this work (hopefully without a 50ft cord)
> 
> thanks for the responses


Question #1. Affirmative.
Question #2 There is a coaxial output on the back of the box to feed TV #2 that is fed from a tunable modulator that is built into the box. There is also a set of audio/video outputs for output #2 that can feed an RF distribution system if you don't want to run a "50' cord" from the coax output.


----------

